# Laurens County 567 acres still available



## QSVC (Oct 4, 2019)

We have (as landowner) 567 Acres currently unleased just east of East Dublin, GA. We will not be lease members. There is a lake with fishing and duck hunting surrounded by hardwoods. Most of the tract was recently replanted in long leaf. We're asking $9/ac or can bump that down a little if someone wants a longer term lease. Several gated access points with a good interior road system. Only 3-4 minutes North of I-16. Please PM me and I can send any maps or additional information. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SRShunter (Oct 4, 2019)

Will you lease it for 5 an acre this year since season has already started and we've missed a lot of days we could have hunted


----------



## SRShunter (Oct 5, 2019)

I tried guys?‍


----------



## jkwd (Oct 7, 2019)

Can you send maps of property


----------



## Big7 (Oct 7, 2019)

I'd do that x 8 members (including me) prorated this year and regular terms for the next 10 seasons. Of course, I'll have to look first hand to seal the deal. GPS cords about the center of the property would do for now.

The 10 or more years is a deal maker or breaker- respectively.

PM Me if interested.


----------



## gma1320 (Oct 8, 2019)

I have seen maps of this property,  its a nice piece of ground.  Just not feasible for me this year since i bought a new house.


----------



## shdw633 (Oct 8, 2019)

I sent PM two days ago and never got a response.


----------



## ROBD (Oct 9, 2019)

Do you have any pictures and/or map of the location?  We currently have a 250 acre piece of property that we hunt near Cedar Grove, but would like to have options in the area.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2019)

shdw633 said:


> I sent PM two days ago and never got a response.


He was on today. Odd !


----------



## boykin1989 (Oct 10, 2019)

I pm'ed as well.

Interested.


----------



## QSVC (Oct 10, 2019)

Sorry guys I've been out of commission for a week. All Pm's sent or responded to. E-mails as well. Thanks!

Quinn


----------



## BOXTECH (Oct 10, 2019)

Can you send me more info on the property? Thanks


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Oct 10, 2019)

Big7 said:


> I'd do that x 8 members (including me) prorated this year and regular terms for the next 10 seasons. Of course, I'll have to look first hand to seal the deal. GPS cords about the center of the property would do for now.
> 
> The 10 or more years is a deal maker or breaker- respectively.
> 
> PM Me if interested.


If u need someone to get in on it, let me know.


----------



## shdw633 (Oct 10, 2019)

QSVC said:


> Sorry guys I've been out of commission for a week. All Pm's sent or responded to. E-mails as well. Thanks!
> 
> Quinn



Thanks for getting back to me today QSVC.  Not going to work for me but I appreciate the response!!


----------



## roscoe54 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bill you not going to leave Dodge roots are to deep.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm interested!


----------



## theblueghost (Oct 13, 2019)

Can anyone send a map for the property?


----------



## jasondub01 (Oct 13, 2019)

I'd be interested in some of this land for long term leasing of possible. My name is Jason and you can contact me at 770-870-0967


----------



## Robert K (Oct 15, 2019)

Is this still available and when would be a good time to meet.


----------



## QSVC (Oct 16, 2019)

This tract is now leased. Thanks to everyone who reached out and showed interest!


----------

